# developing new apps



## prttal (May 17, 2010)

I am a novoice programmer and have used c++ and java and would like to know which language do commercial developers use(Corel etc) to make applications which dont need a compiler/interpreter to run(eg jre for java and so on).


----------



## prasath_digit (May 17, 2010)

tats a gud question.  As far is i know:- 

1. JVM is written in 'ANSI C'. ( As specified in sun's official doc )

2. CLR is written in 'ISO C++'.

3. S/w like Maya, 3D Studio Max, AutoCAD & almost all benchmarking s/w uses 'C++' for their core modules.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 17, 2010)

c++ compiler gives codes that run directly on OS base.

all other langs java, c#, j#, etc require platform.
you need to study c++ to completely understand what programming is what is the potential.

everything from simple applics of renaming files to games all are c-coded


----------



## prttal (May 18, 2010)

Can you give me sample code of C++ to make a GUI? I use Bordland C++ compiler which I think can only make DOS programs.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

I am learning Java. Please tell me which languages you know so that if I need assistance I would be grateful for your help.


----------

